# Schwinn Super Deluxe



## videoranger (Sep 13, 2013)

Found a brand new set of Nexus Seven wheels on the bay for $75 and scrounged around my boxes of bike junk to put this one together. The emblem is a repo 46 Ford hood emblem, Carlise Indian head tires, chrome bullet lights, 2004 Schwinn select series tank repainted and electra seat with conchas. $20 Frame still has the crappy paint like I found it. Not sure of the frame year but it didn't have the built in kick stand and is a middle weight. The ballon tires really fill the frame. Also the seat post tube has a split running about 15" down the tubing seam; never seen a Schwinn tube do that before. I like the truss rods. I'll probably braze the seam. It's a very comfy and fun ride.


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 13, 2013)

I love it, great job!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReVo (Sep 13, 2013)

Hopefully mine gets to this point. Looks great! =)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?46754-Typhoon-project-quot-Nighthawk-quot
-Ron-


----------



## videoranger (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks. It was fun do do a budget build that's a real fun ride. The paint still needs to be done since it was a car swap meet find and is black painted over chips and scratches as found. I just wanted to build it up and ride before I strip the frame and braze on cable guides and repaint. I also have a crane cams Mr Horsepower woodpecker smoking a cigar decal to go in the round decal spot on the chain guard when I paint it. A lady police officer was admiring it while out riding in Council Bluffs Iowa today. Must have been the black and white that caught her eye. The ladies seem to like old Schwinn's. Can't say enough good things about the Shimano Nexus seven hubs on these old cruisers, sure makes the riding easy.


----------



## ReVo (Sep 13, 2013)

I bought a nexus three speed for mine. Its good to hear they are reliable since I haven't even had a chance to test mine yet.

-Ron-


----------

